# krylon fusion fyi



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Since i was unable to get a piece of thick black acrylic, i opted for a clear sheet that i would use krylon fusion on. So with that in mind, i siliconed in my overflow ahead of time so it wouldn't affect the bond. So tonight i line everything with newspaper or cardboard, painters tape it in place and i go at it with the spray paint. MY GOD THE OVER SPRAY! I couldnt believe how much fine black powder was air born. Its almost like when they powder coat something... all over the kitchen theres a unnoticeable black film. My wife will kill me when she wakes up.... The paint i used for the background had like zero over spray and worked fine... So FYI KRYLON FUSION OUTSIDE!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I thought it was just because there was wind when I did it outside! I had a garbage bag that extended 12" past my piece all directions, sprayed directly on the piece from like 3" away and I've got black over spray about 3feet away! I'm just glad I did it out on a 30 year old deck and I'll be ripping the house down in a few years!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and I might as well add to this, if krylon fusion is used on a surface that can be compressed even a little ie great stuff even when it is really hard, it will flake off, it is meant for hard plastics that can't bend just so others don't make mistakes with it too!


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Also bad experience with fusion overspray. WAY worse than any spray I have used. The wife has not noticed yet but I have some paint to scrape off the siding on the patio.


----------

